# new server for the forums



## mkellogg

After five years on the last server, I've moved the forums to a new server. It should be faster than the last one, but otherwise nothing else should have changed.

Please let me know what problems you see!

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

That's cool!
Did you move only the forums or also the dictionaries?


----------



## mkellogg

Just the forums. The dictionary servers get changed much more frequently.

EDIT: It will take some time for these two functions to get up to date:

forum search here
forum thread titles in the dictionaries


----------



## swift

So far, I only see a couple duplicates of this thread. Other than that, everything is working normally.


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> I only see a couple duplicates of this thread


Thanks. I had an error when I submitted this thread and ended up creating three threads. I've fixed the error.


----------



## sound shift

The system is only allowing me to log in if I tick (check) the "Stay Logged In" box. This wasn't the case before the introduction of the new server.


----------



## mkellogg

sound shift said:


> The system is only allowing me to log in if I tick (check) the "Stay Logged In" box. This wasn't the case before the introduction of the new server.


I just tested it and was able to log in without checking the box.  I think a fix I made for something else might have fixed this, too. If it is still happening, please let me know.


----------



## swift

I just noticed I’m no longer getting PM notifications on my email. I haven’t changed my notification preferences, so I’m 99% sure this has to do with the servers update.


----------



## swift

It happened again! I just realized I got a new PM from a friend that I wasn't notified of.


----------



## Peterdg

Could you send a PM to me so I can check if I get notified?


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> Could you send a PM to me so I can check if I get notified?


I PM'd you about half an hour ago. Did you get the e-mail notification?


----------



## Peterdg

Yes, I received the e-mail to notify me of the PM.

(I was driving the car, so it took some time before I checked).


----------

